# Lats sore after chest workout??



## Mr.mak (Mar 12, 2014)

Why are my lats sore after my chest workout? This hasn't happened in the past, but lately I've been emphasizing dumbbell flyes and presses in my chest workout. It pisses me off because it makes me think that I can't work back tomorrow. Maybe I need to stop doing dumbbell presses


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 12, 2014)

Congrats, you have learned how to press correctly. I get back pumps on chest day, not pec pumps.


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 12, 2014)

Mr.mak said:


> Why are my lats sore after my chest workout? This hasn't happened in the past, but lately I've been emphasizing dumbbell flyes and presses in my chest workout. It pisses me off because it makes me think that I can't work back tomorrow. Maybe I need to stop doing dumbbell presses



I'd say you just figured out how to get a little tighter.


----------



## stonetag (Mar 12, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> I'd say you just figured out how to get a little tighter.



Yep, by squeezing or pinching your lats together, you have tightened up your form, and stretched your pecs out for full usage.


----------



## anewguy (Mar 13, 2014)

Yep same here man


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 13, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Congrats, you have learned how to press correctly. I get back pumps on chest day, not pec pumps.



What he said.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 13, 2014)

Your lats should always be sore!


----------



## Mr.mak (Mar 13, 2014)

stonetag said:


> Yep, by squeezing or pinching your lats together, you have tightened up your form, and stretched your pecs out for full usage.



Interesting and thanks. Because my lats are sore should I skip my back workout?? Any need to be worried?


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 13, 2014)

Mr.mak said:


> Interesting and thanks. Because my lats are sore should I skip my back workout?? Any need to be worried?



Nah dude, don't skip it
I also have back days after chest...once you start lifting the feeling goes away...you just have to get past it mentally


----------



## Mr.mak (Mar 13, 2014)

Cool, thanks. I give a day of rest in-between chest and back, but I'm just worried that my lats will get too much work. I'm thinking its needless worrying.


----------



## SuperBane (Mar 13, 2014)

I have chest day after back. Sore for the whole week.


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 13, 2014)

Wait a minute I lift chest everyday!!!   Whats a back day?  I also curl in the squat rack, is that alright?


----------



## Christosterone (Mar 13, 2014)

That's a good thing, means you're getting full stretch in the pecs


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 13, 2014)

Mr.mak said:


> Cool, thanks. I give a day of rest in-between chest and back, but I'm just worried that my lats will get too much work. I'm thinking its needless worrying.



What id tell ya


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 13, 2014)

To the OP try doing a set of close grip pull downs for like 15 reps with light weight before u start your bench day.


----------

